# iphone 4



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

anyone know a good site to show me how to jailbreak it??


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends on what os version you're running.  If you're earlier than 4.3.4, go to jailbreakme.com and click the install button.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I ask why you would want to jailbreak it?


----------

